# Innokin launches Sensis Pod Mod with the next-gen vape tech inside



## fbb1964 (15/2/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...d-mod-with-the-next-gen-vape-tech-inside.html

Interesting one.. 

*Innokin launches Sensis Pod Mod with the next-gen vape tech inside*
Posted 8th February 2021 by Toby Kilroy





Innokin Technology recently announced the launch of the new Sensis Pod Mod. The Sensis features an upgrade in technology that extends coil life and boosts flavors for an unrivalled experience.
Featuring three new modes: Coil+, Refresh, and a bonus “Find F” mode. The Sensis is an upgraded refillable 40Watt pod vaporizer.

Coil+ primes the coil at the end of each puff by drawing in more liquid and reducing carbon on the coil, allowing for more flavor guaranteed to satisfy vapers’ taste buds.

Refresh allows to manually refresh the coil between puffs by providing better wicking and bringing in flavor to extend the coils life.

“Find F” to unlock the new bonus mode that is the new generation vape technology, it extends coil longevity and have more flavors over time.

"We wanted to create a device that offered something new to the market, introduce something that could potentially change the future of vaping technology. The Sensis has the next generation vape technology inside." Said the product's developer, Dr. Ivan Zhao. “To ensure the highest level of innovation, over 18 months of design and testing were done on the Sensis Pod-Mod.”


The Sensis glass pod improves flavor and prevents corrosion from within the pod when using certain e-liquids compared to other conventional plastic pods. Powered by Sceptre S coils it gives both tight-draw MTL vaping and a higher wattage RDL experience.

The Sensis has a 3000 mAh battery which enables vape longer and has fast and easy USB-C charging.

The Sensis comes in new 100% recyclable packaging, a first within the vaping industry that reduces waste.

Innokin has been revolutionizing the way people vape for over ten years. Today, Innokin is one of the leading innovators in vaping technology with the Endura series, Platform Series and Z-coils devices. Innokin offers a reliable and unrivalled experience to vaping and strives to create a smoke-free world.

For more information, please contact marketing@innokin.com, or @Innokin Technology on Facebook, @innokintechnology on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (15/2/21)

WOW! This does indeed look interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/2/21)

Thanks @fbb1964 

this looks good

been a long time since I’ve tried Innokin. Last product I used was their mighty bulletproof MVP2 mod from years ago!

I like this Sensis. 3000mah batt. Auto coil priming between puffs
I see it says 2ml/3.1ml capacity. 3.1 would be nice
It’s got a MTL 1.2 ohm coil too

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## fbb1964 (25/2/21)

Premiered on 22 Feb 2021

A PBusardo Review - 4th Generation Vape Tech - What's it really doing? - The Innokin Sensis! 

One part review and one part introduction. In this video we take a full look at the Innokin Sensis and the 4th Generation Vape Technology. We hear about the goals of the device and see the technology behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964 (6/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...echnology-a-revolution-for-the-e-cig-industry

*The Evolution of Vape Technology - A revolution for the E-cig Industry inspired by Nikola Tesla*
Posted 3rd March 2021 by Toby Kilroy




Innokin has teamed up with Fourier Technology to develop the Sensis, the first vaporizer with 4th generation vaping technology.
From the first generation Ruyan cigalike to the latest devices, vape technology continues to evolve as improvements in technology and design increase the effectiveness and popularity of vaping. Vaporizer form evolved from cigalike to ego kit, box mod, closed pod, disposable pod to pod mod. However, product form does not go hand in hand with vape technology evolution. An example would be the closed pod and disposable pod, which appeared later than box mods but used the earliest generation vape power control technology.

*What are the four generations of vape technology?*
First-generation vape technology was basic, where direct power output to the coils could not be adjusted. With the push of a button, or by simply inhaling, the battery heated coils, changing the e-liquid into vapour to deliver nicotine and flavors.






Second-Generation vape technology introduced variable voltage and variable wattage, where adjusting the power output to the coils increases or decreases heat to personal taste. With adjustable voltage/wattage technology, vaporizers became smarter and more user-friendly. The device chipsets read the coil resistance then automatically calculated power output to provide a safer, personalized experience across devices and tanks. The simplicity of variable wattage has made it the most widely used vape technology today, especially in intermediate and advanced ecigs.







Third-generation technology with Temperature Control utilized more advanced chipsets and new types of coil materials. Designed to eliminate dry-hits and reduce potential harm from damaged cotton wicking, third-generation vape technology used resistance-temperature correlation to calculate coil temperature based on detected coil resistance. Due to limited choices of coil materials and coil performance issues, temperature control is not used as widely as wattage mode.






Alternating Current Mode (ACM) is the Fourth Generation of Vape Technology. Earlier generations of vaporizers all used direct-current to power coils in a single direction. Alternating Current Mode sends electricity through the coil in both directions.






"Our goal in developing Alternating Current Mode is to provide vapers with an even better experience and the vaping industry new ways to grow and improve. This exciting new technology is easy to use, deep in complexity and can be used by all current tanks, coils and pods. We are looking forward to working with experienced users to discover the full potential of this exciting new vape technology in the hope of working together to create a smoke-free future". Said Ivan Zhao, CTO from Fourier Technology and PHD of UCL.


According to Fourier "Alternating Current Mode introduces Waveform Frequency Control to vaping. Vapers can now adjust the Hertz frequency waveforms as well as the wattage output. This upgraded output provides many advantages over the previous generation's single direction current.

By selecting different types of waveforms and adjusting the frequency, the full spectrum of flavors can be produced from e-liquids and specific flavors enhanced.

ACM increases the efficiency of heat transfer between the coil and e-liquid, which improves flavors, extends coil life and much more.

Alternating Current Mode has been shown to help extend coil life by increasing coil saturation and reducing carbon buildup on coils."

The Innokin Sensis is the first vape device that uses the fourth-generation vape technology to extend coil lifespan and enhance flavors.


For more information about Alternating Current Mode technology and Fourier, please visit www.fourierinside.com.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964 (22/3/21)

Arrived today. Nice one. Took some time to learn and use the 3 modes coil+, refresh and unlocking the f0 code. Now running full auto f0 at 70hz 0.65 coil at 10w and it's bloody awesome. Very small and compact and easy to change coils. Bit of a bummer bottom fill but it's so easy being magnetic and with a very modern tank design I can understand why it's done like this. I like the easy side airflow pin used no messy gripping and turning atty rings or the likes to adjust airflow. Seriously well thought out device. This is the stuff that should be raved about being innovative using real new technology. This is definitely not "redesign the wheel" and re-selling or re-branding old technology and marketing it as "new". Do I think it was a good buy? Definitely. 

One needs to understand what's under the hood to truly appreciate this new vape technology. And noticeable improvement difference in vapor flavor and taste. I will try the included 510 adapter with other tanks like PnP, Zeus etc. to see how it goes in time. BTW that juice bottle next to it is 50ml as size comparison. I'm test driving it on a very rich tobacco Charlie Noble Tripoli - Turkish T clone diy juice and the flavors just explode. Nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

At last some innovation, i thought it was dead! This is really sparking my interest!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/21)

Timwis said:


> sparking

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964 (15/4/21)

Found some stock still for sale here. They sell stock coils quite cheap as well. It has the 510 adapter included for using other tanks. 

https://www.healthcabin.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&sku_list_id=26305

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> The Evolution of Vape Technology - A revolution for the E-cig Industry inspired by Nikola Tesla



Quite fitting as Tesla's AC current invention suffered the same degree of misinformation and lies as vaping does now many years later. Being a very nice human being he didn't stand a chance against Edison AKA "nasty piece of work"! AC was invented for the good of the human race as it would of led to essentially free power, we can't have that when there is money to be made!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (23/5/21)

Swopped my first original stock Sensis coil this Friday. That's 3227 puffs later. The original coil was a 0.65 ohm coil I used for a cool MTL at 10W with 70hz on F0 mode. Occasional Refresh mode, followed by a few puffs on Coil+ mode then back to F0 mode. That's quite good stock coil life.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (23/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Swopped my first original stock Sensis coil this Friday. That's 3227 puffs later. The original coil was a 0.65 ohm coil I used for a cool MTL at 10W with 70hz on F0 mode. Occasional Refresh mode, followed by a few puffs on Coil+ mode then back to F0 mode. That's quite good stock coil life.


That's seriously impressive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Already a fan!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (27/5/21)

Just had to put it on charge for the first time and amazed with battery life. Yes i am using the 0.65ohm coil at only 10W but i am fully using the F0 Technology and also refreshing the coil periodically and bearing in mind that out the box it wouldn't of had 100% charge even though it was almost fully charged! 

724 Puffs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/5/21)

I would say the lack of interest on forums for the Sensis shocks me but actually it's the norm! One of the things people moan about most on forums in general is lack of innovation yet i see it time and time again when innovation comes along those people show no interest when innovation actually comes along!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (29/5/21)

Timwis said:


> I would say the lack of interest on forums for the Sensis shocks me but actually it's the norm! One of the things people moan about most on forums in general is lack of innovation yet i see it time and time again when innovation comes along those people show no interest when innovation actually comes along!



I agree but imo it's all about having choices and being better informed. I have learnt more from this forum than in over 3 years vaping prior to joining. I see and like some new gear, diy or commercial juices etc.. but it doesn't mean I'm gonna run off and buy it! What I do like is seeing other people's experiences and sharing my own experiences in turn. At the end it provides me with more and varied choices being better informed and my experiences perhaps provides the same to others as well. If its not their specific interest so be it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> I agree but imo it's all about having choices and being better informed. I have learnt more from this forum than in over 3 years vaping prior to joining. I see and like some new gear, diy or commercial juices etc.. but it doesn't mean I'm gonna run off and buy it! What I do like is seeing other people's experiences and sharing my own experiences in turn. At the end it provides me with more and varied choices being better informed and my experiences perhaps provides the same to others as well. If its not their specific interest so be it.


I didn't say anything to the contrary but still my point stands that on forums (which is what i said so not specific just to this forum) one of the biggest moans is lack of innovation yet when innovation comes along the same people show no interest, a valid point worth making!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (4/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Just had to put it on charge for the first time and amazed with battery life. Yes i am using the 0.65ohm coil at only 10W but i am fully using the F0 Technology and also refreshing the coil periodically and bearing in mind that out the box it wouldn't of had 100% charge even though it was almost fully charged!
> 
> 724 Puffs


The sceptre s coil of 0.25 ohm is in my opinion even better. Vaping at 25w full f0 mode at 70hz and the rdl vape it produces is even richer and more flavorful than the mtl coil I first used. I'm vaping a rich Turkish coffee toffee juice in 3 mods at the same time, the Sensis, an aegis legend with Zeus tank and a thinkvape thor AIO and the same juice actually tastes stronger and more flavorful in the Sensis. Long stock coil life experienced and quite cheap to stock up on makes it extremely economic to use in the long term for an all round vape at home and when travelling. 889 puffs later and the flavor is still as good as the first puff.


----------



## Timwis (4/6/21)

fbb1964 said:


> The sceptre s coil of 0.25 ohm is in my opinion even better. Vaping at 25w full f0 mode at 70hz and the rdl vape it produces is even richer and more flavorful than the mtl coil I first used. I'm vaping a rich Turkish coffee toffee juice in 3 mods at the same time, the Sensis, an aegis legend with Zeus tank and a thinkvape thor AIO and the same juice actually tastes stronger and more flavorful in the Sensis. Long stock coil life experienced and quite cheap to stock up on makes it extremely economic to use in the long term for an all round vape at home and when travelling. 889 puffs later and the flavor is still as good as the first puff.


My comment was referring to battery life which isn't as good obviously with the 0.25ohm as it is with the 0.65ohm coil but in general the device operates efficiently giving good vape time! Over 700 puffs between charges with 0.65ohm coil, 350 with 0.25ohm coil!


----------

